# Permits?



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone have any idea on permits for home haunters haunted house?

New to the haunted house thing (Ive done just a graveyard for the last 5 years)

Help!

Thank's All


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't need a permit for my home haunt last year. Yet again, it was only in my garage.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

No idea what is or isn't required for Canada. I'd suggest contacting your city government for assistance.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank's


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> No idea what is or isn't required for Canada. I'd suggest contacting your city government for assistance.


That's the best advice. Also a check with the fire department might help. Most communities have a different outlook on things.


----------

